# 09 Assignment---->  180



## Mitica100 (Aug 24, 2009)

As we photographers always focus on one particular subject, sometimes we tend to neglect what is behind us.

I thought about a challenge of choosing some subject but then turning around 180 degrees and shooting something interesting. Of course, this is not a challenge for wedding photography, as no one is interested in seeing good ol' gramma or grampa snoozing or adjusting their dentures... 

Any takers?


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 25, 2009)

I love this idea, however, I'll shoot both what I am looking at, as well as what's behind me hahah. (And besides, what's behind me will soon be in front of me and what was in front of me will soon be the behind!)


----------



## inTempus (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, this is as close as I have right now.

I was shooting a model on the beach last Sunday and my assistant got tired of holding the boom, light and battery.  So we took a break.  I was standing there talking to the model when I looked over my shoulder and noticed the chair we had been using in the surf sitting there.  I shot this picture of it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 25, 2009)

^
Beautiful!!


----------

